# after trying jailbreak iphone not responding



## sreejithlalk (May 6, 2012)

*hai all..... pls help me... !!! my i phone 3GS. i connected it to itunes yesterday. dy asked for os up gradation and i selected OK. it shows some error and went bak to factory settings. then i tried unlockin with "redsn0w_win_0.9.10b6"+"iPhone2,1_4.3.5_8L1_Restore" ..... in the middle f installation process again some errors occurred. now the phone not responding... so what to do now.....*


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Thats what happens when you try doing illegal stuff.

We cannot help with such situations as its against forum rules.


----------

